# Tutorial Contest Winner June 2007: abisshh



## user79 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *abisshh *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. Abisshh will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, abisshh, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out abisshh's winning tutorial here:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=73247


----------



## Janice (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations abisshh!!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats Bella!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 1, 2007)

:congrats: to you!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 1, 2007)

Grats !


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations!  You are very talented and deserve it!


----------



## magi (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations !!!!

I thought the standard this month was particularly excellent actually, so thanks from me to everyone who entered, you're all very talented, please keep up the good work we allll love tutes!!!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 3, 2007)

Congratulations girl!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## preciouusss (Jul 8, 2007)

wow. you deserve it!

congratulations!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 10, 2007)

congrats! I loved that tutorial =)


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats!!  I'm going to try this!! U have beautiful eyes, btw..


----------



## cuiran (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

